
Show HN: An URL shortener for mobile apps - melihmucuk
https://monkey.li
======
melihmucuk
Hi HackerNews,

We have been waiting for this moment for a long time. Instead of imagining, we
preferred to act. So, we created MonkeyLINK.

MonkeyLINK is an url shortener and influencer campaign tracker for mobile
apps. You can create a project and get your short link in a second. Share it
on social media or anywhere you want. We collect all statistics for you.

Also, we have an automatic landing page creator for mobile apps. Here is
sample landing page created automatically for Tinder:

[https://app.mnky.li/tinder](https://app.mnky.li/tinder)

